# Battlefield 3: Entwickler deuten baldigen Beta-Start an - Geht es schon in dieser Woche los?



## DH (31. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Entwickler deuten baldigen Beta-Start an - Geht es schon in dieser Woche los?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Entwickler deuten baldigen Beta-Start an - Geht es schon in dieser Woche los?


----------



## Blasterishere (31. August 2011)

Me würden sehr freuen!


----------



## cooper79 (31. August 2011)

hat denn jemand eine ahnung wie ich an einen betakey komme? werde ich da automatisch angeschrieben? ich bin besitzer der medal of honor limited edition


----------



## Chronik (31. August 2011)

Ich nehm jetzt mal an das das eine Open-Beta sein wird. Ich frag extra weil ich nicht daran Teilnehmen will/kann aber trozdem alles Verfolgen möchte hier bei PCGames. Wenn es eine "Verschweigungsklausel" dann hab ich pech gehabt, aber gibt es die überhaupt in der Open-Beta?


----------



## dohderbert (31. August 2011)

2 monate vor release, langt die zeit


----------



## Max1809 (31. August 2011)

1. September für MoH Leute.

Und am 3. für alle.


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. August 2011)

Wenn es denn wirklich am Dritten für alle losgehen sollte so fehlt der Downloadbutton! Es gibt da draußen Menschen die keine highspeed Leitung besitzen! träumt weidaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## mimc1 (31. August 2011)

cooper79 schrieb:


> hat denn jemand eine ahnung wie ich an einen betakey komme? werde ich da automatisch angeschrieben? ich bin besitzer der medal of honor limited edition


 Ganz erlich ? Ich habe nichtmals Ahnung ob das die Closed oder Open is, mir wäre closed lieber habe nemich Moh damals gekauft


----------



## matze214 (31. August 2011)

Es wird auf jeden fall keine open beta! weil Dice das verneint hat durch andere Ankündigungen. Für Deutschland wird die beta nur für die MoH Besitzer Spielbar sein.


----------



## mimc1 (31. August 2011)

Sollte es so sein, dan Jackpot


----------



## Max1809 (31. August 2011)

Liebe Community,


die Battlefield 3 Beta im September wird definitiv eine Open Beta werden.

Die MoH Besitzer kriegen einen 48h früheren Zugang zu der Beta, dieser wird rechtzeitig per Email verschickt.

Allein MoH zu kaufen reicht leider nicht aus. Man muss dieses auch bei Origin hinzufügen.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (31. August 2011)

Ich dachte der 27.September wär schon bestätigt. Aber um so früher um so besser.


----------



## Lolmacher (31. August 2011)

Es wird eine Open Beta geben, wie oft den noch..
Die MoH Besitzer und Origin Vorbesteller erhalten 48h früheren Zugang..


----------



## lippianer (31. August 2011)

Max1809 schrieb:


> Liebe Community,
> 
> 
> die Battlefield 3 Beta im September wird definitiv eine Open Beta werden.
> ...


Dieses behinterte Spiel werde Ich bestimmt ned in Origin hinzufügen! Das Spiel ist es nicht mal wert dort hinzugefügt zu werden und Ich glaube auch das es eine closed beta ist wenn denn.


----------



## immortal15 (31. August 2011)

also ich mein : zu 30% gibt es morgen ne beta zu 70% nicht

desweiteren meine ich: es wird im september eine beta geben

und ausserdem meine ich: HOFFENTLICH GIBTS MROGEN NE BETA, ZOCKEEEEEEN*schaum vorm mund *


----------



## immortal15 (31. August 2011)

Max1809 schrieb:


> 1. September für MoH Leute.
> 
> Und am 3. für alle.



liebes max1809 haste ne quelle ?


----------



## GorrestFump (31. August 2011)

immortal15 schrieb:


> also ich mein : zu 30% gibt es morgen ne beta zu 70% nicht


 
ich mein: zu 40% morgen und zu 60% nicht
Wer bietet mit


----------



## trnapster (31. August 2011)

Fakt ist:

1. DICE hat noch keinen genauen Termin genannt. Es ist nur bekannt, dass die Beta im September startet.

2. Alle die die Limited Edition zu Origin hinzugefügt haben Zugang zur Closed Beta

3. Die Closed Beta läuft 48h lang. Danach ist es es eine Open Beta.

Ich bin mir fast sicher das die Closed morgen losgeht. Wär doch perfekt. Der 1.9 für die Closed und der Beginn des Wochendes für die Open.
Oder auch nicht: Twitter


----------



## Dreamlfall (31. August 2011)

zu 80% gibt es morgen den start zu 15% nicht und zu 5% sagt Dice etwas dazu.


----------



## FPS-Freak (31. August 2011)

Nooooin, und ich hab ab 2. Sept. eine Woche lang kein I-Net.


----------



## sTormseeka (31. August 2011)

Jaja Morgen kommt die Beta 
Leutz lasst euch nicht verrückt machen...


----------



## Chronik (31. August 2011)

gibt es denn da auch wieder eine Verschweigungsklausel?


----------



## Max1809 (31. August 2011)

immortal15 schrieb:


> liebes max1809 haste ne quelle ?


 
Es wäre perfekt. 1.9 Start der Closed Beta (48h früherer Zugang der MoH Leute).

Und am 3.9 - direkt zum Wochenende - startet dann die Open Beta für jedermann. 


________________________________________________________________________

Ebenso denke ich, dass es eine Conquest (Caspian Border?!) und die Beta eine Woche laufen wird (genauer bis zum 10. September).



Aber nur soo Vermutungen .. :-8


----------



## Max1809 (31. August 2011)

Okey, liebe Community,


die BF3 Beta startet am 1. Septemeber! Oder doch nicht ... ?  Wie euch vielleicht aufgefallen ist, ist die BattleLog Homepage wieder Online. 

Wenn einige BF Veteranen sich an die BFC2 Beta kurz erinnern würden? - Und jetzt an das Erscheinungsdatum der Beta? 

Genau! Die BFC2 Beta startete auch in diesem Zeitraum (ca. 2 Monate) vor Release des Hauptspiels.

Ebenso hat der EA Communitymanager "zh1nt0 " das "Gerücht" nicht dementiert.  Sondern hat nur ein folgendes genannt: "Rumours" .


Der Termin wäre auch wegen der an diesem Wochenende stattfindenden Call of Duty XP sehr gut .... aber: Bildet euch eine eigene Meinung.


----------



## sTormseeka (31. August 2011)

Max1809 schrieb:


> Okey, liebe Community,
> 
> 
> die BF3 Beta startet am 1. Septemeber! Oder doch nicht ... ?  Wie euch vielleicht aufgefallen ist, ist die BattleLog Homepage wieder Online.
> ...


Sry aber totaler Fanboy Unsinn!
Ich rechne mit der Beta Mitte- bis Ende September...


----------



## Mantelhuhn (31. August 2011)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> Sry aber totaler Fanboy Unsinn!
> Ich rechne mit der Beta Mitte- bis Ende September...


 
wo is das fanboy-gerede? das sind fakten, die auf fast jeder seite (die sich mit diesem thema auseinandersetzt)  genannt werden...

hoffe auf den 1.september! dann könnt ich am 3. september loslegen^^


----------



## FPS-Freak (31. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> gibt es denn da auch wieder eine Verschweigungsklausel?


 
Für eine *open* Beta wohl kaum.


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. August 2011)

Man munkelt die Beta ist schon zuende


----------



## immortal15 (31. August 2011)

ihr braucht nicht diskutierend a ich eh recht habe


----------



## spike00 (31. August 2011)

Wenn morgen die Beta starten würde, hätten sie das doch sicher schon laut rausposaunt und die Closed Beta Teilnehmer hätten ne Email bekommen.

Ich denke man wird nur Metro in Rush spielen können.

Ich glaube mal was vom 11. Sept. gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Maverico (31. August 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Wenn morgen die Beta starten würde, hätten sie das doch sicher schon laut rausposaunt und die Closed Beta Teilnehmer hätten ne Email bekommen.
> 
> Ich denke man wird nur Metro in Rush spielen können.
> 
> Ich glaube mal was vom 11. Sept. gelesen zu haben.



So unsensibel, die Beta eine Shooters am 11.09. starten zu lassen, ist nicht einmal EA.


----------



## zetigeist (31. August 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Wenn morgen die Beta starten würde, hätten sie das doch sicher schon laut rausposaunt und die Closed Beta Teilnehmer hätten ne Email bekommen.
> 
> Ich denke man wird nur Metro in Rush spielen können.
> 
> Ich glaube mal was vom 11. Sept. gelesen zu haben.


 
n spiel in dem es darum geht in arabischen Ländern Terroristen zu jagen und das am 11. September .... wär schon n bissl gewagt meinste nicht ?


----------



## Maddi20 (31. August 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Wenn morgen die Beta starten würde, hätten sie das doch sicher schon laut rausposaunt und die Closed Beta Teilnehmer hätten ne Email bekommen.
> 
> Ich denke man wird nur Metro in Rush spielen können.
> 
> Ich glaube mal was vom 11. Sept. gelesen zu haben.


 
nein, nur Metro würde kein sinn machen, weil das wäre ja dann genau das gleiche wie die Alpha version. ich denke mal dass zumindest die auf der Gamescom gezeigte map anspielbar ist, und das wär ja schonmal ziehmlich geil.

@ zetigeist, Maverico: wieso nicht zum 11.september, der 10. jahrestag muss doch irgendwie gefeiert werden ^^


----------



## Skaty12 (31. August 2011)

FPS-Freak schrieb:


> Für eine *open* Beta wohl kaum.


 Erst sollte ja eine Closed kommen... und die kommt, wenn nicht, bekomm ich 50€ für MoH wieder


----------



## zetigeist (31. August 2011)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> nein, nur Metro würde kein sinn machen, weil das wäre ja dann genau das gleiche wie die Alpha version. ich denke mal dass zumindest die auf der Gamescom gezeigte map anspielbar ist, und das wär ja schonmal ziehmlich geil.
> 
> @ zetigeist, Maverico: wieso nicht zum 11.september, der 10. jahrestag muss doch irgendwie gefeiert werden ^^


 
alter das ist echt makaber


----------



## Porsche2k (31. August 2011)

zetigeist schrieb:


> n spiel in dem es darum geht in arabischen Ländern Terroristen zu jagen und das am 11. September .... wär schon n bissl gewagt meinste nicht ?


 
Nicht vertretbar, glaube nicht das EA sich so weit aus dem Fenster lehnt und sich das zutraut. Aufmerksamkeit würden sie dadurch jedoch auf jeden Fall bekommen.


----------



## FPS-Freak (31. August 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Erst sollte ja eine Closed kommen... und die kommt, wenn nicht, bekomm ich 50€ für MoH wieder



Ja, aber die dauert nur 2 Tage. Dann wird sie open.


----------



## Skaty12 (31. August 2011)

Max1809 schrieb:


> Es wäre perfekt. 1.9 Start der Closed Beta (48h früherer Zugang der MoH Leute).
> 
> Und am 3.9 - direkt zum Wochenende - startet dann die Open Beta für jedermann.
> 
> ...


 
Ohje, zum Wochende eine Open Beta zum oft erwählten Most Wanted starten? Die armen Server...


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (31. August 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Ohje, zum Wochende eine Open Beta zum oft erwählten Most Wanted starten? Die armen Server...



Warscheinlich sagen deshalb nicht wanns genau los geht. sonst ist's wi bei BC2 wo sämtliche Downloadseiten down gingen


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (31. August 2011)

Das wär ja der Hammer!! Hab die Alpha noch gut in Erinnerung,
hach, das war Genial.


----------



## Mentor501 (31. August 2011)

Staplerfahrer7388 schrieb:


> Das wär ja der Hammer!! Hab die Alpha noch gut in Erinnerung,
> hach, das war Genial.


 
Du tust ja grad so als sei das schon Jahre her.


----------



## immortal15 (31. August 2011)

will es zocken <.<

jetz ist meine ungeduld geweckt wurden Oo

ich verlange meinen beta key zum wochenende ...DICE,EA ich warne euch zum letzten mal , ich verlange einen beta key zum we  xD


----------



## Maddi20 (31. August 2011)

immortal15 schrieb:


> jetz ist meine ungeduld geweckt wurden Oo


 erst jetzt? ich beneide dich


----------



## immortal15 (31. August 2011)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> erst jetzt? ich beneide dich


 
ich schenk dir was von meiner ungeduld ...zumindest versuch ichs

*hand ausstreck allah allah allah HEX HEX"

sorry ich hab getan was ich konnte


----------



## E-K0 (31. August 2011)

Die Beta kommt niemals morgen.
Noch gar keiner der Origin Vorbesteller noch MOH Leute hat Bescheid bekommen.
Also min. 1 Tag im voraus wird so was wohl angekündigt, offiziell oder zumindest per Mail an die Teilnehmer 

Macht euch doch nicht so verrückt


----------



## MarkusFunke (31. August 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> Die Beta kommt niemals morgen.
> Noch gar keiner der Origin vorbesteller noch MOH Leute hat Bescheid bekommen xD


 
Die warten damit bis 23.59 oder 00.01 Uhr 

Aber ehrlich jetzt mal: Diese ganzen Gerüchte machen mich ganz verrückt. Bei sowas bin ich sehr anfällig & neige dazu es zu glauben. Jetzt bin ich wirklich aufgeregt...


----------



## quaaaaaak (31. August 2011)

möööp
http://www.figh7club.com/battlefield-3/news-artikel,Battlefield-3-Beta-am-Samstag-Communitymanager-Andreas-Koch-dementiert-klar,51654,1.html


----------



## MA (31. August 2011)

MarkusFunke schrieb:


> Die warten damit bis 23.59 oder 00.01 Uhr
> 
> Aber ehrlich jetzt mal: Diese ganzen Gerüchte machen mich ganz verrückt. Bei sowas bin ich sehr anfällig & neige dazu es zu glauben. Jetzt bin ich wirklich aufgeregt...


 

ich auch


----------



## Comp4ny (31. August 2011)

ES GIBT KEINE BETA AM WOCHENENDE !!!

Schaut 2 Posts unter meinem, da seht Ihr auch Warum.
Und da ich mit Andreas (Gamm4) gearbeitet habe, wird er schon wissen was echt und nicht echt ist....


----------



## lycom (31. August 2011)

Ich hatte ja das Glück das Spiel zu testen und kann es nicht erwarten es nochmal zu spielen


----------



## immortal15 (31. August 2011)

ich habe meinen opa dazu befragt....seine erste frage wahr: was ist das ?

ich: das ist ein computer spiel wo ammis gegen russen kämpfen
seine antwort darauf wahr: als ich so alt wahr wie du hab ich schon 3 russenpanzer geknackt..joa den ivan ham wirs manchma ordentlich gezeigt *lach* ......( 2 stunden nazi geschichten später )

opa:wenn du stark genug dran glaubst wird es passieren 



da mein opa älter ist als ihr und somit auch weiser !... habt ihr alle unrecht und die beta wird leider nicht starten weil ich nicht stark genug dran glaube


----------



## Mantelhuhn (31. August 2011)

jetzt hilft es nichts mehr, dice muss die beta am 1.september starten, ich hab mich drauf eingestellt einen rückzieher dulde ich nicht!!!11


----------



## IlllIIlllI (1. September 2011)

25. september


----------



## Alexey1978 (1. September 2011)

Bei jedem Post musste ich mehr grinsen...wie sehr einige doch Opfer des "hype" sind. Klar freue ich mich auch auf BF3 aber ich mach mich doch nicht bekloppt. Klar hat der Lead Game Designer von Dice das hier getwittert : "2 days until bug heartbreak". Das heißt aber auch wenn es recht eindeutig klingt noch lange nix. Das kann genausogut bedeuten, dass sie ab September verstärkt damit anfangen Bugs auszumerzen oder was auch immer. 

Ich gehe davon aus das sie wie bei BFBC2 auch eine open Beta machen werden alleine schon um die Serverlast der vielen Leute die eine open Beta spielen werden besser testen zu können. Auch bringen viele Beta-Tester mehr Bugs ans Licht welche dann ggf. bis Release noch entfernt werden können oder zumindest in einem Day-One-Patch beseitigt werden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es Dice wichtig ist BF3 am Releasetag möglichst gut starten zu lassen. Klar wird es nicht zu 100% Bugfrei sein. Auch Lags oder andere Probleme wird es sicherlich am Anfang geben aber das ist nunmal so bei großen Multiplayer Titeln.

Achja: Das einzige was wohl die glücklichen MOH Käufer denjenigen die es nicht gekauft haben vorraus haben sind 2 Tage früherer Zugang. Wobei sicherlich ein halber Tag alleine für den Download draufgeht weil alle MOH Käufer gleichzeitig runterladen werden um auch ja ihre kostbaren 2 Tage "Vorteil" zu nutzen.


----------



## immortal15 (1. September 2011)

und wieder einmal hat mein opa recht gehabt !


----------



## Mantelhuhn (1. September 2011)

immortal15 schrieb:


> und wieder einmal hat mein opa recht gehabt !


 
leider -.- hätte dein opa mal was anderes vorhergesagt!


----------



## immortal15 (1. September 2011)

ich kann "den weisen " ja mal befragen wann die beta startet


----------



## immortal15 (1. September 2011)

also opa sagt :

Wenn die zeit reif ist mein junge...wenn die zeit reif ist


----------



## calibrero83 (1. September 2011)

Die Beta soll wohl am 25. Sept. starten, wird auch durch folgenden Artikel von "Chip Online" untermauert: 

http://www.chip.de/news/Battlefield-3-Termin-fuer-oeffentliche-Beta-steht-fest_50540706.html


----------



## quaaaaaak (1. September 2011)

Für alle die etwas knobeln wollen oder die gerne spekulieren:
Wenn A die Menge der Tage im September ist und B der Tag des Betabeginns, sowie C der Tag der Ankündigung, dann ist es korrekt so: C ist kleiner gleich B, b und c sind kleiner als 30, A ist 30, die Sortierung lautet c,b,a , maximalwert a,b,c ist 90, Minimum 3


----------



## immortal15 (2. September 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> Für alle die etwas knobeln wollen oder die gerne spekulieren:
> Wenn A die Menge der Tage im September ist und B der Tag des Betabeginns, sowie C der Tag der Ankündigung, dann ist es korrekt so: C ist kleiner gleich B, b und c sind kleiner als 30, A ist 30, die Sortierung lautet c,b,a , maximalwert a,b,c ist 90, Minimum 3


 
....vieeeeeeel zu spät für mathe ....erklär mal bitte xD


----------



## immortal15 (2. September 2011)

schon gut habs grad geschnallt xD


----------

